# Hello wildcamping collegues



## Mrs Mossy (Feb 2, 2018)

Hope you know who I am by my name , but for those who don't , I am Lorraine ( Mrs Jeffmossy )


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 2, 2018)

could be the worst half


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi and welcome Mrs Mossy.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 3, 2018)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome Mrs Mossy.


nice to have you on board ,bazz


----------



## izwozral (Feb 3, 2018)

Welcome Mrs Mossy, when are you organising a meet?


----------



## The laird (Feb 3, 2018)

Well hello there  mrs mossy I’m pleased to meat you here does Jeff know you are here


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun

:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::drive::goodluck:


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Feb 4, 2018)

The laird said:


> Well hello there  mrs mossy I’m pleased to meat you here does Jeff know you are here



Shhh Gordon


----------



## The laird (Feb 4, 2018)

Mrs Mossy said:


> Shhh Gordon



Secret will be safe Lorraine


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2018)

Welcome along Lorraine.

You can keep an eye on Jeff properly now.


----------



## The laird (Feb 4, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Welcome along Lorraine.
> 
> You can keep an eye on Jeff properly now.



Keep quiet rob ,you know what Jeff said!


----------



## brucews (Feb 5, 2018)

Welcome Lorraine (and Jeff when he knows..), have fun.:wave:


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello lovely! Welcome to your very own spot on the wild side :heart:


----------

